

Warrantless Wiretapping program expanded, extended through 2017 - ck2
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/09/house-approves-spy-bill/

======
logn
"The government has also interpreted the law to mean that as long as the real
target is al-Qaida, the government can wiretap purely domestic e-mails and
phone calls without getting a warrant from a judge."

So the fourth amendment doesn't apply as long a the real targets are
terrorists? And we probably can't even take this to the supreme court since
this surveillance is covert? Thanks!

------
mcantelon
"Change."

